

 I ain't Good. But I got Guts - bootload
http://iggychaos.blogspot.com/2006/02/i-aint-good-but-i-got-guts.html

======
wallflower
Excellent statement of the relationship between persistence and courage: "By
courage I don't so much mean the ability to rush in to battle. I much more
mean the ability to ask for what you want. To take life by the balls and make
it yours. Whether thats a job, a date, or attention...Persistence cannot be
understated, but then again without courage your life paths are limited..."

------
kingnothing
Sounds like a chapter from a Robert Kiyosaki book.

